# iPod 4G chez Surcouf Paris



## Gullyver (4 Août 2004)

Bjr,

J'etais hier à 15h30 chez Surcouf et ils venaient de recevoir les Ipod 4G. Ils les sortaient des cartons devant nous, le vendeur m'a dit qu'il ne les attendaient pas aujourd'hui. C'était le premier surpris.

Pour les Ipod Mini, peut être à la fin de la semaine mais pas de précommande car il ne sait pas ce qu'il va recevoir (couleur, quantité).

A surveiller.


----------



## p4bl0 (4 Août 2004)

c marrant sa parce que juska ya pa lonten (avnt-avant hier), il n'étit pas ncore dispo, meme en précommande   

bon... ben tant mieu pour les parisiens AAAAAAaaaarrggh keske jratonte... vite... Alé l'OM  aahh... sa va déja mieux ffiou   lol


----------



## donatello (4 Août 2004)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> c marrant sa parce que juska ya pa lonten (avnt-avant hier), il n'étit pas ncore dispo, meme en précommande
> 
> bon... ben tant mieu pour les parisiens AAAAAAaaaarrggh keske jratonte... vite... Alé l'OM aahh... sa va déja mieux ffiou  lol


C'est après avoir lu ce genre de message que je cache mes origines marseillaises à mes proches... :mouais:


----------



## golf (4 Août 2004)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> c marrant sa parce que juska ya pa lonten (avnt-avant hier), il n'étit pas ncore dispo, meme en précommande
> 
> bon... ben tant mieu pour les parisiens AAAAAAaaaarrggh keske jratonte... vite... Alé l'OM  aahh... sa va déja mieux ffiou   lol


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

Il y a un droit d'entrée dans l'association ??!!! 
ou plutôt 
i ya 1 des rois d'entérrer dent la sauce ya sion ?


----------



## WebOliver (4 Août 2004)

Sinon, rien à dire sur la disponibilité de l'iPod chez Surcouf?...


----------



## Marcant (4 Août 2004)

Sur leur site surcouf.com les iPod mini sont en attentes de réception.


----------



## purestyle (4 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, rien à dire sur la disponibilité de l'iPod chez Surcouf?...



Je vais y faire un tour vendredi, quoique cet endroit est insupportable, sauf le mardi matin : y'a personne.


----------

